# Puppy Mills/Health Issues *Paris's Story*



## IWannaBeParis (Aug 31, 2005)

Okay so this can get a little long because it is a long story, however i need some advice on the matter. On august 13th I was on a trip to Nc, and on this trip I purchased a very small chi, in which I named Paris. Now, me knowing nothing about breeders, or puppy mills happily bought my "7 week old" little girl and my friend purchased her "7 week" brother. Things were fine with Paris for a while, she had some lose stool, however i thought that it was due to the fact that I was feeding her wet food, so we switched to dry food, and the potty problems continued, untill tuesday when i woke up to her in a state which her entire body was limp, her eyes were open but rolled back in her head, and her breaths were only maybe at the most 5 times a min. infact her breaths were so sparse that I thought she was dead imediately, I started crying and ran to my husband who studied her hard and saw she was alive and breathing, and we rushed her to the vet.

Now, we get to the vet and its worse then we thought, her gums are snow white, and her temperature is 92 degrees, and thats about 10 degrees to low. and her weight has dropped from 1lb all the way down to 13oz. they hook her up to two IV's one in her front leg and another in her tail, trying to pump her with both fulids and glucose. They keep her on heating pads and slowly are able to bring her back to normal. Meanwhile they send us home, and we call to check on her about every 30 min. Finally right before they close they call us up there and give us instructions on feeding, watering, and Karo Syrup. as well as Albon for her coccidia that she picked up some where. and at this time she is a seemingly normaly baby girl again.

Paris remains just fin through out the night, eating great, drinking good, peeing and taking her meds. we are somewhat night owls, so she is up with us at midnight when we run to Mc Donalds even then, she was spunky paris, she was fighting me for my hamburger, and jumping around, she even pounced at my drink and knocked it over TWICE! she was as playful and alive as she had been before anything ever happened.

3am we head to bed, I dont want Paris in her crate because I want to keep a good watch at her, I want to be able to see her if i roll over and want to check on her, so I put her in a box with a bunch of towels and cuddle her up with her lil toys, and she seems fine, 6am comes, I have to pee, and I roll over and look down in Paris's Box and shes in the same state as the morning before. I yell at my husband to wake up and we call and locate the emergency vet, and we head off to take her there. They take paris, and leave us in the exam room, sitting... sitting...sitting...now, keep in mind that this clinic closes at 7:30am, its now... 7ish... and this freak show of a woman walks into our exam room holding some papers, now I seriously mean freakshow, she had her hair split down the middle, half pink, half purple, and then a huge tounge ring sticking out of her mouth. says nothing about how paris is doing at all, slaps some papers down infront of us and says "you guys ready to sign the papers to put her to sleep?"

I lost it.. For one, HOW DARE SHE COME IN THERE AND SAY THAT TO ME WITH OUT SAYING ANYTHING ABOUT HOW PARIS WAS OR WHAT THEY FOUND WRONG WITH HER! and then two, if the vet was able to perk her up the day before why couldnty they right now? ...heres why...THEY CLOSED IN 20 MIN and they didnt want to have to deal with her!!! By the way, she weighs 9oz on this day, so shes getting worse. and these people refuse to help!?!? Im still angry about this and it was days ago.

Even more so im mad at what she said afterwards when i confronted her with those two issues, she says to me "Well you have three choices, You can put her to sleep and PAY for it" or "You can take her home and let her die" or "You can sign her over to the hospital and we will PUT HER TO SLEEP FOR FREE" I was livid. I quickly chose to take her, when the freak brings her back out to me with a 200 dollar vet bill the poor baby has a bandage around her neck, were they tried to give her a cathader and tore her poor neck to shreads. again.. I was mad.. however we went to her real vet and waited on them to open, and when they did they again were able to bring her back up and told us to get her on one inch of nutrical every hour. and again they keep her from 8am till closing time at 6pm, and today dont even charge us, unlike those er vets that robbed us and didnt do anything at all but tear my babies neck up and try to kill her.

So we head home, do all we are suposed to, keep up on the Albon and the Nutrical, and do everything we are suposed to, but today she wont eat, I tried everything, boiled her some chicken, she wouldnt eat it, no wet food, no dry food, no NOTHING, finally i am gettting to the point where i have tried everything, and I talk to my friend Brittany who runs a Rescue in NY (ChiWantOne.com) and she has me blend and liquify the wet food,some white rice, and the chicken and try and dropper feed it to her, how ever she just keeps thowing up what ever i get her to take down. and the same stuff slowly happens, gums turn white, eyes start to roll back, and her body becomes limp, at this time its 2am, I refused to take her back to that emergency clinic, all i could do for her was lay and hold her, and hope she chould make it till 8am so we could get her back to Dr Hill, at 3:15ish she left me, she gave a few little jerks and then died in my arms. I was crushed, and still am, being this was only night before last.

But since then in talking to brittney I find out that where i got her was a puppy mill, I didnt know anything about puppy mills, i thought it was just a breeder, and in this, this man is selling sick pups, and UNDER AGE. going back i pull out my recept and this man told me the entire time I was there that Paris and Gage ( her brother that my friend owns) were 7 weeks old ( which is NC's state law) , well we find out that these babies were really only 5 weeks old. Brittney now as livid as me, is helping me take action, and we want to get him shut down and save all those pups. 

We confronted him about they age thing, and he WILLINGLY admits that he lied about the age JUST TO SELL THE PUPPS! He says he will give me puppy for free once its "ready" so to him probably means when its 5 weeks old, so we are gonna do what we can to get this jerk taken care of so he cant keep doin this to innocent lil babies. I just wanted to share my story and find out what you guys would do as far as the whole milling situation.


----------



## Tinkerbell1 (May 28, 2005)

what you have just wrote is absolutely heartbreaking and truely disgusting what he did!

I just want to say im so sorry for your loss she was a true little angel.

Im not sure of the laws in the USA, but there must be someone powerful enough to stop this. Would the police be intrested at all?


----------



## carmella chihuahua (May 16, 2005)

That is horrific!Not only the puppy mill but the vet.
Im sure some people here will have some good advice for you,all i can say is that i think you should try and prosecute him.
Im so so sorry but just telling others your story will help shut down these puppy mills.
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## IWannaBeParis (Aug 31, 2005)

it is all just too discusting even the emergency vet discusted me, as well as the guy who sold her to me.


----------



## *Sarah* (Apr 19, 2005)

OMG!!! :shock: poor little baby she should have still been with her mummy no wonder she was so little she was actually not too bad a weight for her real age considering she weaned too early and shouldnt have been on solids and probably had no immunity. *hugs* at least she's out of pain now


----------



## Auggies Mom (Jun 9, 2004)

What a horrible and sad story. I would try to shut him down too if I were you. He is probably going to continue to breed sick puppies, take them away from the mother too early and end up breaking peoples hearts. I think one thing you might want to do is contact the aspca in North Carolina and see if they have previous complaints or suggestions. I think we have some members here from NC and maybe they can help. I am so sickened by the experience you had at the emergency vet that I am speechless. I would be tempted to see if other people have had problems there too. I hope you are able to do something. I am sorry for your loss and hope you do eventually get another baby to love


----------



## IWannaBeParis (Aug 31, 2005)

I know, its horrible, Im doin all I can to get things done. :angry2: and get this man shut down


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

I have tears rolling down my face. I am so sorry! I don't know what else to say. Shut that *b a s t a r d* down!


----------



## IWannaBeParis (Aug 31, 2005)

EdukatedRedHed said:


> I have tears rolling down my face. I am so sorry! I don't know what else to say. Shut that *b a s t a r d* down!


awww i didnt mean to make you cry...


----------



## IWannaBeParis (Aug 31, 2005)

if you guys look, in that pic at the top, you can see where they tore her neck up tryin to give her a cathader, you can see down both sides purple bruises..

my poor lil baby


----------



## PEANUTBUTTERNJELLY (Aug 20, 2005)

that is so horrible..im so sorry for you loss..but i am absolutely sure you can do something about it and contact the spca there b/c u have a reciept i think you said that shows that the transaction was made between you and that guy..the spca will then investigate for animal cruelty and then probably be arrested and sent to court which then u can appear for what happened to your baby. just have all the medical bills and everything that shows what happened b/c he sold you paris and lied about her age.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

Oh my, that is terribly sad.  I hope you can do something about this jerk. I believe things are meant to be and maybe you were meant to be the one to take this guy out of business.

Things like this make it so important to really do the research before getting a chihuahua. It's so important to know exactly what type of breeder and what type of situation the baby is being raised in.

I'm very sorry for your loss.


----------



## kiwi love (Jun 30, 2004)

First I would like to say how sorry  I am for you and your poor little Paris  . I can't believe what you have had to go through for the last few days and to lose your little one I can't even find the words to say how sorry I am. I would diffidently contact the NC SPCA officials and get this evil person shut down I can't believe that he sold this poor little babies so young and so sick just to make a profit. I hope that you are able to put that man under the jail house :evil:


----------



## EdukatedRedHed (Aug 9, 2005)

IWannaBeParis said:


> awww i didnt mean to make you cry...



It's perfectly ok. I just can't even imagine what you are going through. She was so beautiful. I just don't understand how the emergency vet couldn't stabilizer when your vet could. Was there even a licensed vet on duty that night? Did you talk to the person in charge?


----------



## IWannaBeParis (Aug 31, 2005)

EdukatedRedHed said:


> IWannaBeParis said:
> 
> 
> > awww i didnt mean to make you cry...
> ...


I have been trying to get ahold of the person in charge to complain about the er vets actions because I am so dipleased with how we were treated how ever i was told "write a letter" which in its self ticked me off even more.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

i am very sorry for your loss  that story is really sad  

i so hope you can get him shut down , what a disgusting thing to do selling sick pups not only for the chi babies but the new owners such a terrible thing to have to go through


----------



## Tyson (Jan 14, 2005)

wow a shocking story sorry to hear about your loss. It's a terrible thing that happened but hopefully some good will come out of it.


----------



## IWannaBeParis (Aug 31, 2005)

i feel a little better because someone just messaged me about puppy mills in nc and hopefully it makes other people aware so they woudlnt be buying from him


----------



## IWannaBeParis (Aug 31, 2005)

No One Buy ANY puppies from.....



Harbert Dean Locklear
(910) 844-4255
1800 McGirt's Gin Road
Maxton Nc 28364


----------



## Chico's Mama (May 22, 2005)

omg, i am so so sorry for your loss. i dont think i would be as strong as yo are right now if this had happened to me. i hope you get that son of a ***** shut down and i would definitely report that vet to the vet board...how insensitive!!!


----------



## my3angels (Apr 15, 2004)

OMG!!!!  I am so sorry for your loss. I broke into tears reading your story.

It really s u c k s that there are people out there who dont care about the breed...only about making a buck. I truly hope you can get this a**hole
shut down. 

Heinsight is 20/20....you can tell yourself you should had done more research first but most of the time people just dont realize that puppymills exsist. Its horrible that you had to learn like this. 

As for that ER hospital, that would be the next place I would report. I would call that place and demand to speak with the owner and complain, and then find a way to make a written complaint about them. How dare they treat you and Paris that way. IT makes me sick! If you get an emergency in you stay until you can stablilize that patient. I work as a vet-tech for a 24hr er hospital, so we never have to worry about closing but we get transfers ALL the time from other clinics who cannot handle such emergencies, but they at least stablilze the patient and then tell the owner to transfer them to us. It makes me sick :x :evil: 

Words cannot express how sorry I am about your little Paris.


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

I bought my baby Chico from a backyard breeder almost 4 years ago. When I picked him up the breeder met us in a parking lot, which I guess should have clued me in but it didn't then. My daughter picked him out of a group of various different dogs and I pay by check he promises to send his papers and we leave. So, I noticed right away that he was not very active and I was thinking wow I thought Chihuahuas were hyper. I took him to my moms house and we picked out a name and later we went home, now this whole time he is asleep. We get home and we have to wake him up and then he only stays awake for maybe a minute. Now, today I would know that something is not right with that behavior but back then I was just clueless about Chihuahuas. At around 3 or so I woke up and Chico is laying there with his legs straight out and not responding he can't stand up nothing. I rush him to the emergency vet and they keep him. I stay up all night and called the vet every hour or so. I called the breeder to tell him what is going on and he says that I must have poisoned him and he's just going to call and have him put to sleep and then refund my money. I called the vet and told them not to put my dog to sleep and the vet said that she would not do that because there was nothing wrong that could not be fixed. The vet called me later and told me that Chico had hook worms and his potasium and blood sugar levels had dropped so low that he had started having seizures. On Monday morning I picked up a hyper and healthy puppy and I have loved him like crazy ever since.
Now for my ER horror story. My husband had 2 Manx cats. The male was named Vladmir. One night we noticed that his breething was very labored. It got worse over the next few hours and my husband asked me to take him in and get him checked. I take him to the same ER but there is a different vet. I give them his medical history which did include kidney stones. A little while later they come out and tell me that his kidneys were swollen and he needed about $800 worth of treatment. We could not afford it so I paid the bill and took him home and prayed that he made it through the night until we could tae him to our regular vet. The next morning our poor kitty was barly there he had even crawled into a cabinet preparing to die. We took him in to our vet and they discovered that his kidneys were fine but he had an infection in his chest and he had enough puss in there to fill up a coke can. The puss had taken up so much room one of his lungs was completely flat and his heart was pushed up against his ribcage. They removed the puss and he was fine. We called and talked to the person in charge at the ER and we were refunded our money after we explained what had happened and I will never take my animals there again. Our cat could have died that night and all it took to figure out the problem was to listen to his chest.

I am so sorry for your loss. You should not only go after the breeder but also go after the ER for the part they played in this ordeal.


----------



## ChiNJ (Aug 26, 2005)

I'm so sorry to hear about all that you have gone through and you loss.  I hope the breeder gets what he deserves.


----------



## IWannaBeParis (Aug 31, 2005)

LuvMyChiwawas said:


> I bought my baby Chico from a backyard breeder almost 4 years ago. When I picked him up the breeder met us in a parking lot, which I guess should have clued me in but it didn't then. My daughter picked him out of a group of various different dogs and I pay by check he promises to send his papers and we leave. So, I noticed right away that he was not very active and I was thinking wow I thought Chihuahuas were hyper. I took him to my moms house and we picked out a name and later we went home, now this whole time he is asleep. We get home and we have to wake him up and then he only stays awake for maybe a minute. Now, today I would know that something is not right with that behavior but back then I was just clueless about Chihuahuas. At around 3 or so I woke up and Chico is laying there with his legs straight out and not responding he can't stand up nothing. I rush him to the emergency vet and they keep him. I stay up all night and called the vet every hour or so. I called the breeder to tell him what is going on and he says that I must have poisoned him and he's just going to call and have him put to sleep and then refund my money. I called the vet and told them not to put my dog to sleep and the vet said that she would not do that because there was nothing wrong that could not be fixed. The vet called me later and told me that Chico had hook worms and his potasium and blood sugar levels had dropped so low that he had started having seizures. On Monday morning I picked up a hyper and healthy puppy and I have loved him like crazy ever since.
> Now for my ER horror story. My husband had 2 Manx cats. The male was named Vladmir. One night we noticed that his breething was very labored. It got worse over the next few hours and my husband asked me to take him in and get him checked. I take him to the same ER but there is a different vet. I give them his medical history which did include kidney stones. A little while later they come out and tell me that his kidneys were swollen and he needed about $800 worth of treatment. We could not afford it so I paid the bill and took him home and prayed that he made it through the night until we could tae him to our regular vet. The next morning our poor kitty was barly there he had even crawled into a cabinet preparing to die. We took him in to our vet and they discovered that his kidneys were fine but he had an infection in his chest and he had enough puss in there to fill up a coke can. The puss had taken up so much room one of his lungs was completely flat and his heart was pushed up against his ribcage. They removed the puss and he was fine. We called and talked to the person in charge at the ER and we were refunded our money after we explained what had happened and I will never take my animals there again. Our cat could have died that night and all it took to figure out the problem was to listen to his chest.


Oh wow that quite a story there your self, with the poor kitty and your lil chi. Im glad eveything worked out fine for both of your babies.


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

im so sorry for your loss. i cant imagine being in that situation i would be so angry with that man. i hope something drastic can be done. i dont know how people like that can sleep at night. i hope you get a healthy new baby when you recover from this. feel better.


----------



## KB (Apr 13, 2004)

UGGHHH :evil: That man will get his dont worry..........and I am very very sorry for your loss  . I knew she wasnt well, but never thought this. As for that horrible clinic well............. :x they are JERKS!!!!!!

{{{HUGS}}} she was well loved by you, you held her until she went to Rainbow Bridge and that is where you will see her again, alive and well.


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

That is so so so awful!!!  I am so sorry...I can't even imagine how horrible all of this has been for you. I feel just sick about it. I had an experience with an emergency vet a few years ago that was almost exactly like that...they said they were closing and to make a decision in the next few minutes to either take my seizuring dog home to die, or put him to sleep. I took him to my regular vet once they opened and they were able to stabilize him, thank goodness. It's amazing how some vets can be so uncaring and insensitive!! Please don't let them, or the breeder, get away with what they've done. I hope the sadness passes soon and you find another healthy puppy to love.


----------



## IWannaBeParis (Aug 31, 2005)

I miss her so bad right now, me and my husband are argueing and he always gets pissy and leaves, so i always sit and cuddeled paris and cried while he was on his lil tangent, now im sitting here reading about her dieing, crying even more.


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

IWannaBeParis said:


> LuvMyChiwawas said:
> 
> 
> > I bought my baby Chico from a backyard breeder almost 4 years ago. When I picked him up the breeder met us in a parking lot, which I guess should have clued me in but it didn't then. My daughter picked him out of a group of various different dogs and I pay by check he promises to send his papers and we leave. So, I noticed right away that he was not very active and I was thinking wow I thought Chihuahuas were hyper. I took him to my moms house and we picked out a name and later we went home, now this whole time he is asleep. We get home and we have to wake him up and then he only stays awake for maybe a minute. Now, today I would know that something is not right with that behavior but back then I was just clueless about Chihuahuas. At around 3 or so I woke up and Chico is laying there with his legs straight out and not responding he can't stand up nothing. I rush him to the emergency vet and they keep him. I stay up all night and called the vet every hour or so. I called the breeder to tell him what is going on and he says that I must have poisoned him and he's just going to call and have him put to sleep and then refund my money. I called the vet and told them not to put my dog to sleep and the vet said that she would not do that because there was nothing wrong that could not be fixed. The vet called me later and told me that Chico had hook worms and his potasium and blood sugar levels had dropped so low that he had started having seizures. On Monday morning I picked up a hyper and healthy puppy and I have loved him like crazy ever since.
> ...




Unfortunatly, last year the female Manx developed cancer and we had to have her put to sleep and then earlier this year our male Manx (the one from the above post) was diagnosed with a very rare form of leukemia and we had to have him put to sleep also. Please let me know how things are going with the breeder. If you need anything let me know.


----------



## IWannaBeParis (Aug 31, 2005)

Sorry I keep bumping this up but I want EVERYONE to be able to read it, I want as many people aware as possible because I dont want this happning to anyone else.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Paris and the horrible experience you had with both with the breeder and ER vet....


----------



## IWannaBeParis (Aug 31, 2005)

nabi said:


> I am so sorry for the loss of your beautiful Paris and the horrible experience you had with both with the breeder and ER vet....


thank you, im still fighting with both of the two, i think im becomming obsessed.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I am so sorry about your loss  I can't believe that vet!! I was telling my bf about it and he said he would freaked on her/him. We once took my pom to an ER and they worked on her for hours after closing (chicken bone was stuck in her throat or something like that). How a vet can just tell you that you need to put her to sleep like that before telling you what's wrong with her is unbelievable! That's just friggin' ridculous. (((HUGS)))


----------



## IWannaBeParis (Aug 31, 2005)

pinkprincess21 said:


> I am so sorry about your loss  I can't believe that vet!! I was telling my bf about it and he said he would freaked on her/him. We once took my pom to an ER and they worked on her for hours after closing (chicken bone was stuck in her throat or something like that). How a vet can just tell you that you need to put her to sleep like that before telling you what's wrong with her is unbelievable! That's just friggin' ridculous. (((HUGS)))



ur baby reminds me alot of Paris. The guy offered me a new one, and I want it because I miss Paris soo bad, but im scared of the same heartbreak


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

IWannaBeParis said:


> pinkprincess21 said:
> 
> 
> > I am so sorry about your loss  I can't believe that vet!! I was telling my bf about it and he said he would freaked on her/him. We once took my pom to an ER and they worked on her for hours after closing (chicken bone was stuck in her throat or something like that). How a vet can just tell you that you need to put her to sleep like that before telling you what's wrong with her is unbelievable! That's just friggin' ridculous. (((HUGS)))
> ...



There are no guarantees against heartbreak. The fact is, if you love a dog, you'll get your heart broke someday because chances are you will outlive your dog. But the love i get from my babies far far outweighs the heartbreak that i know will crush me someday when death takes them. 

If the guy has offered you another puppy, i'd take it in a heartbeat if it meant i might be able to save a puppy. But that's just me. And if you did take a pup, it still wouldn't mean you couldn't continue to spread the word about the breeder for what he is. I don't know, maybe he is just uneducated about breeding,,,maybe he really doesn't mean to do things all wrong with the pups. I tend to look at things like this....Everything happens for a reason. EVERYTHING> so maybe Paris was just a stepping stone to something else you were meant to do,,i.e. Save another puppy,,,stop the bad practice at the ER...make other people aware of the breeder...

And i have to say this, even if you get another pup that is really too young to take from it's mom like Paris was, that doesn't mean the puppy won't be fine. I hand raised 4 of my dogs from the age of one week when their momma (Allie) got sick. Just immediately take the pup to your vet for a well baby check, and never be afraid to speak up for your baby because she can't speak for herself! Good Luck!


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

I'm so sorry for you about what's happened. Poor baby Paris, I saw your pics of her a few days ago and thought she was a darling. I was in tears reading what has happened, its heartbreaking. I feel really angry about the man that sold her to you and also very, very angry about the attitude of the emergency vets. They shouldn't be allowed to get away with being so damn insensitive. :evil: Anyway, I'm thinking of you.xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xfayex (Apr 4, 2005)

OMG!  i am sooo sorry for your loss, that is so upseting! i am teary eyed reading your post and i am disgusted with your vet and that puppy mill! Poor Beautiful Paris R.I.P.


----------



## Gadget's Mom (Jan 14, 2005)

this saddens me and makes me want to kick those bad people in the head....


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

that makes me sick :? 

kisses nat 


RIP little angel


----------



## sullysmum (Mar 6, 2004)

Very sad story, so sorry you went through that, be strong!


----------



## IWannaBeParis (Aug 31, 2005)

JOLIE'SMOM said:


> IWannaBeParis said:
> 
> 
> > pinkprincess21 said:
> ...


your awesome, and I really thank you for everything you say and all the advice you give, it really is helpful in my decision about what to do. By the way I LOVE Jolie. her pics in your sig are the BEST, especially the tounge one.


----------



## Mia (Feb 29, 2004)

im so sorry, your story is really upsetting, but your right you defiently need to share it, so other people/pups dont have to suffer the same thing.
Its also terrible what happened at the vets, as if it wasnt traumatic enough for you!, i cant believe someone who had chose a career caring for animals could be so insensitive.
mia
x


----------



## IWannaBeParis (Aug 31, 2005)

My husband is getting a little put out with me lately. I kinda think it has to do with porr lil paris's death. I know he's upset but he's gettin mad at me for being at this site soo much I think, but I really am just trying to fight for little puppies everywhere, so I have been online a lot, I don't know where to start and so I'm goin a lot of lil research trying to make sure maybe one less person has to go through this, and many more puppies don't die. I wish he could be more sensative to the idea of starting a rescue considering our recent loss.


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

Some guys just don't understand. Our pups are like our kids. We'll go to great lenghts to protect them and let them know we love them. My bf thinks I'm crazy for constantly buying Lina new toys and treats. I think starting a rescue is a fabulous idea though


----------



## Roie (Jul 19, 2005)

i am in tears. what happened to your baby was completley unneccessary, and if she stayed where she was until she was 7 weeks it could have been avoided, he needs to be shut down, and if you need any help with that you have all of us here to help you.

Rest in Peace Paris.


----------



## Jayne (Jul 8, 2005)

> My husband is getting a little put out with me lately. I kinda think it has to do with porr lil paris's death. I know he's upset but he's gettin mad at me for being at this site soo much I think, but I really am just trying to fight for little puppies everywhere, so I have been online a lot, I don't know where to start and so I'm goin a lot of lil research trying to make sure maybe one less person has to go through this, and many more puppies don't die. I wish he could be more sensative to the idea of starting a rescue considering our recent loss.



Good on you, if no-one bothered thses awfull people would be able to keep on i really do hope you manage to shut him down .
again really am sorry for your loss


----------

